# Home Brewing



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be moving to Dubai from the U.S. and I would really like to bring my home brewing kit with me. Is home brewing beer legal if you have a liquor license? Is it one of "don't ask, don't tell" things?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

don't ask, don't tell !


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Ask What??? Tell What???


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it's illegal but people do it!


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

hope you are a clever packer


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

haha Americans are funny.

!


----------

